# Sound keeps muting itself



## cheezy_monkey (Jan 17, 2006)

Whenever Im using the computer I will have to unmute my sound. Every 30 minutes or so (maybe less) my sound will just go into mute and ill have to unmute it. It gets annoying when I',m playing a full screen game and its just annoying when listening to music.

I scanned for spyware and viruses and came up with nothing. Reinstalled drivers and it stopped for about a day and then started muting itself again. If anybody knows the cause and solution to this id be very thankful.


----------



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

I have a similar problem too where my Audigy Value card lowers my wave bar all the way to 0 when I'm pausing a movie and the fact that it can't mix things like my winamp and wmp as lets say for example, I play a movie on wmp and then I pause on it and start winamp. No music is playing and when I check my wave bar in the sound card settings, its been pushed to zero and until I unpause the movie and resume it, the wave bar moves all the way back up. I did the same thing and scanned for spyware/adware/malware/virus' and nothing! So I don't know what to tell you :4-dontkno I'm living with it rite now as this only happened when I reinstalled my OS because of a hardware change I had to make.


----------



## Internal_error (Apr 24, 2006)

*RE: Volume control keeps muting itself*

I had the same problem as cheezy monkey but, I fixed the problem. You might want to start Winamp or Real Player if you have either installed and set the Volume with these programs to a normal level. >Then close these programs and everything should be back. Hope this works for you.



Peace

Internal_error


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Also update your Winamp and WMP to the latest versions.


----------



## Northwest29 (Jan 5, 2010)

My volume problem is similar, but a bit different. I am using a Creative Labs Sound Blaster Card with iTunes. The problem is completely random. While listen at a normal level it will suddenly jump to about twice the level and about the time I can get to the volume control to lower it, it goes back to normal. I do have a volume control on my keyboard, but it does *not* seem to be operational any longer. Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------

